# Good value reverb package, anyone?



## alphabetgreen (Apr 10, 2011)

I have about the same as $200 to spare for a software reverb package.

I can't afford 'Altiverb'. 

I also have the 'hall' segment of 'classik studio reverb' (that came with Notion 3) although I'm not sure it will be compatible in a 64-bit DAW. However, I'm not over impressed with it so far, but that could be due to me not using it properly.

There is also a reverb package supplied by Artist 6 (my DAW), but reviews tell me it isn't a patch on the full Cubase 6 version.

So, can anyone recommend one (especially for orchestral music), or even better, a package with other things such as para EQs and compressors thrown in?

A hungry tendency for CPU power isn't a problem, but RAM economy is.

Or maybe I'm asking for too much for that sort of money.


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude. I am inlove with Relabs LX480 Lite. This plugin is 200 bucks exact. The sound is seriously amazing. I will say it is a bit CPU hungry, which is very annoying for me, but maybe you have more power. In Pro Tools, each plugin is worth 5 percent of the RTAS usage, aswell as my PC CPU so, I must be careful on how many instances I use.

I've tried alot of verbs. I really liked the PCM Native from Lexicon, but when I got the relabs one, It blue it out of the water, IMO. It's basically what I was looking for. Soon I will buy the relabs one since I have the demo for it so.

Peace.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 10, 2011)

I highly recommend 2CAudio's Breeze. It is a fantastic Algorithm Verb that falls in under $200.00. They also just released a new update adding 100 presets and more EQ functionality. It is also very light on the CPU. It is a steal IMO.


----------



## bsound76 (Apr 10, 2011)

I think that both of the above recommendations are great. I prefer the LX480, (which I own), but there is no doubt that the 2C verbs are great.

Keep in mind that with the Relab you only get a Hall algorithm. You can do a lot with it, including medium and even small rooms, but you'll probably get more flexibility out of the 2C verbs.

If you can find the IK CSR verbs for cheap, I think that those were the best of the last generation of plug-in reverbs. And made by the same guy as the LX480.
CSR is still relevant, although I never use it since purchasing the Relab.

And you could always do convolution- liquidsonics reverberate, for like $50?, or the Waves IR-L is on sale for $25 right now. (No experience with the Waves.)


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 10, 2011)

bsound76 @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> And you could always do convolution- liquidsonics reverberate, for like $50?, or the Waves IR-L is on sale for $25 right now. (No experience with the Waves.)




Big +1 on Reverberate as well. I may be wrong but I believe Liquidsonics may have increased the price to around $90? The package is huge for the price - It also is constantly evolving and adding features. I actually have been using Reverberate for my ER and Breeze for the tails. I dig it.



Ryan


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 10, 2011)

Reverberate is a real bargain, and a very smartly put together convo verb. I bought a license a few weeks ago, and it's currently going for £50, or around $80 USD.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 10, 2011)

Breeze by 2C Audio is perhaps one of the best Reverbs out there. Its just amazingly clear and the new update adds some new features and lots of new presets. 


I was astonished to find out that it sounds even better than Aether on some stuff!


For convolution, I would have to say Vienna Suite Convolution Reverb.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 for reverberate as there are quite some decent free IR sets available:
http://rhythminmind.net/1313/?cat=182


----------



## poseur (Apr 11, 2011)

double-ditto!

reverberate, by liquidsonics.

http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm

a _*great*_ reverb for me, regardless of cost-comparisons.

d


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 11, 2011)

I could do with a decent reverb in my set-up, will try out the Reverberate demo tonight.

Good thread!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 11, 2011)

EnTaroAdun @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> +1 for reverberate as there are quite some decent free IR sets available:
> http://rhythminmind.net/1313/?cat=182





Agreed - Make sure to look into Samplicity's Bricasti IRs as well - Reverberate's true stereo capabilities are awesome and these IRs sound magnificent with it.


----------



## Cinemascore (Apr 11, 2011)

Also take a look at Valhalla's new Valhalla Room reverb. Getting many new fans over at Gearslutz and KVR.

http://www.valhalladsp.com/valhallaroom


----------



## charlesparente (Apr 11, 2011)

I've heard good things about Arts Acoustic reverb.
It's an algo reverb. Not convolution.

http://www.artsacoustic.com/artsacoustic_reverb.php

$189


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 11, 2011)

Cinemascore @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Also take a look at Valhalla's new Valhalla Room reverb. Getting many new fans over at Gearslutz and KVR.
> 
> http://www.valhalladsp.com/valhallaroom



That looks intriguing! I wonder when the PC version is due to drop?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, just chiming in. For algorithmic reverb, if you can stretch your budget by $49 to a grand total of $249, I would really recommend Aether 1.5 for that price point. I've spoken directly with the guy who developed many of the patches and presets who had the actual hardware reverbs to comparatively dial in the sound either by matching parameters and/or by ear. Hardware emulations include Lexicon 244, EMT 250, TC6000 (VSS4), Lexicon 300, Lexicon 480XL, Bricasti M7, Lexicon PCM 92 and Quantec. Many of the emulations are drop dead gorgeous with zero mud. 2cAudio Breeze is also a good choice with slightly less features but great sound. 

For comparison purposes, I own Relab's LX480 and Lexicon PCM Native. Depends on how much you want to spend. Convolution choices in your price range would most probably include LiquidSonics Reverberate with Peter Roos' free (and quite nicely done) Bricasti M7 True Stereo library which was authorized by Casey Dowdell of Bricasti Designs.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone's interested, it looks like the PC version of ValhallaRoom is set to drop this week some time for $50. The developer is the same guy who wrote the algorithms for Eos, which piqued my interest since I am very fond of that plug.


----------



## NedK (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, Valhallaroom is a beautiful reverb. Hard to believe it's only $50.


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 20, 2011)

Everyone has their likes and dislikes here, but I was playing around with Aether for a while, and I thought it was one of the worst sounding reverb I have ever used, I swear it sounded like one of the freeware reverbs, but worse IMO.

I want to say that I did give it a go, changing the algos and all the parametres to what I normally like in some of my other verbs and it still had such a cheap sound that I didn't like at all. There is no richness about it. I even went through the presets and I didn't like any of them. I was then left with confusion of why everybody seems to love this verb. I also tried out Breeze from them aswell, and I thought that was a much better sounding verb, had a completely different sound.

If I could suggest a verb for someone that is wanting to jumo that next step further, and maybe even use this verb for a long time to come, I'd suggest the Lexicon LXP Native - http://www.lexiconpro.com/product.php?id=167

The LXP, IMO is a fantastic verb. You are getting that lexicon sound, and when you put this verb against the PCM, it's quite hard to tell a massvie difference really. This is Lexicon's so called 'little brother' of the PCM Native and without the sound being dumbed down aswell. Try out the demo and see. The only difference really is that it sounds less muddy to my ears, and it also doesn't include random hall, but really though, none of that crap matters when building your own spaces from scratch which is what I do so.

Dan.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 20, 2011)

BTW anybody that is interested in one of the pricier reverbs like the Lexicon be sure to shoot Tony Belmont a mail, he has good prices for plugins all the time:

http://www.highprofileaudio.com/Plugins.html


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anybody A/B'd Aether next to an M7. I’m wondering how much difference there really is? :shock:


----------



## TuwaSni (Apr 28, 2011)

Reverberate + Samplicity's free M7 IRs = one great sounding deal at a great price.

TS


----------



## robibla (Apr 28, 2011)

I just use Reverence in cubase with the free IRs, suits me fine!


----------



## johnhamilton (May 12, 2011)

Waves IR-1 Convolution reverb was used in the studios when I studied music technology at uni, this really was a nice plugin. I hear AiR are good, they're part of protools though right?


----------



## juniorhifikit (May 15, 2011)

I've gotten a ton of mileage out of MellowMuse's IR1A convolution plugin for like $50, combined with the Bricasti impulses that were free from www.acousticas.net There's also really great speaker cabinet impulses for guitar from RedWire.


----------



## bryla (May 15, 2011)

I've you have Komplete I've gotten a good mileage out of Reflektor. But for the price I will second TuwaSni, and also IK CSR is pretty cheap when you buy it in IK Mastering Bundle (Cheaper than CSR alone)


----------

